# My eyeshadow collection (no pics)



## MACgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm a huge eyeshadow collector so this list is constantly changing, here it is so far (some shadows are from a quad/palette)...i will keep updating as i buy more disc or le ones, i will slowly but surely own our perm line and mac pro line...hehehe


EYESHADOW LIST

1.Caring Coral (matte)
2.printemps (veluxe)
3.summerwieght (lustre)
4.well-finished (lustre)
5.tailored (veluxe pearl)
6.look see (matte)
7.Li’Lilly (satin)
8.zinc bar (lustre)
9.pale out (frost)
10.tabby (lustre)
11.grey grape (matte)
12.hoppin’ (frost)
13.mood ring (veluxe pearl)
14.cloudburst (velvet)
15.baby petals (frost)
16.V.I.P (veluxe)
17.cassette (veluxe pearl)
18.gingersoft (veluxe pearl)
19.pearl of earth (veluxe pearl)
20.cinders (Veluxe pearl)
21.tease’n teal (frost)
22.with a twist (veluxe pearl, labeled VS instead of VP)
23.till daybreak (satin)
24.nightbird (frost)
25.gallant (frost)
26.sunnyside up (frost)
27.parrot (frost)
28.unwind (veluxe pearl)
29.adlib (lustre)
30.novel twist (lustre)
31.twirl twirl (veluxe)
32.crème royal (veluxe pearl)
33.silver fog (frost)
34.stately black (lustre)
35.manor (frost)
36.velvet lady (veluxe)
37.medallion (Veluxe pearl)
38.silvewear (frost)
39.trophy pink (frost)
40.modern heir (frost)
41.queen’s jewel (veluxe pearl)
42.palatial (satin)
43.maid of honor (satin)
44.rondelle (frost)
45.courtly grey (Matte)
46.majestic (Lustre)
47.knight (Veluxe pearl)
48.Sunday best (frost)
49.nobility (satin)
50.showstopper (matte)
51.restless (satin)
52.take wing (matte)
53.tickles (lustre)
54.bravado (veluxe pearl)
55.well-plumed (velvet)
56.courage (frost)
57.shroom (satin)
58.carbon
59.next to nothing (frost)
60.smoking (velvet)
61.waft(frost, labeled matte)
62.gentle fume (velvet)
63.bold as gold (lustre)
64.shockwave (velvet)
65.you’re fresh (lustre)
66.prankster (satin)
67.hey (veluxe pearl)
68.howzat (satin)
69.aria (satin)
70.fake (satin)
71.pure energy (frost)
72.sultress (satin)
73.amazon (frost)
74.statuesque (veluxe)
75.primal (satin)
76.roustabout (satin)
77.black pearl (matte)
78.perverted pearl (frost)
79.pinkling (matte)
80.unreally blue (veluxe)
81.decorater pink (frost)
82.semi-tone griege (frost)
83.excitable yellow (velvet)
84.sublimed green (satin)
85.shaded mint (satin)
86.girlishous (frost)
87.kicky blue (frost)
88.performance (satin)
89.tuape note (matte)
90.soft heart (matte)
91.vapour (frost)
92.leap (frost)
93.footwork (veluxe pearl)
94.terre a terre (lustre)
95.silver charm (lustre)
96.titillate (satin)
97.lounge wear (frost)
98.trousseau (frost)
99.girl meets boy (frost)
100.hard to please (frost)
101.modelette (satin)
102.pleasurepurr (frost)
103.faintly fleur (lustre) 
104.prize bloom (veluxe pearl)
105.rare specimen (lustre)
106.sunseed (frost)
107.blossomcherry (velvet)
108.early lawn (lustre)
109.cloudbound (frost)
110.up at dawn (veluxe pearl)
111.violet trance (matte)
112.pandemonium (lustre)
113.sugarlily (frost)
114.hard to please (frost)
115.pink like paris (frost)
116.forgery (lustre)
117.julep (veluxe pearl)
118.lustreleaf (lustre)
119.lightweight black (velvet)
120.cuddle (satin)
121.warm me, girl (lustre)
122.playful (veluxe pearl)
123.nearly night (satin)
124.sugarwhite (velvet)
125.sub-green (satin)
126.pushup pink (matte)
127.slated (matte)
128.almond icing (frost)
129.demi-sweet (satin)
130.sugar blue (velvet)
131.gatuex (frost)
132.smut (velvet)
133.free to be (satin)
134.crochet (veluxe)
135.sensibility (frost)
136.white wheat (frost)
137.velour (satin)
138.inventive (velvet)
139.twillery (veluxe pearl)
140.rye (frost)
141.sketch (velvet)
142.thunder (frost)
143.scarab (veluxe pearl)
144.laze (satin)
145.kid (veluxe)
146.shale (satin)
147.juiced (velvet)
148.brown script (matte2)
149.anglecake (frost)
150.bamboo (matte)
151.chrome yellow (matte)
152.mulch (velvet)
153.da bling (veluxe pearl)
154.era (satin)
155.llama (matte)
156.fig 1 (matte2)
157.red brick (pro)
158.rule (matte)
159.beauty marked (velvet)
160.honey lust (lustre)
161.corduroy (matte)
162.vellum (frost)
163.copperplate (matte2)
164.seedy pearl (frost)
165.gesso (matte)
166.frigid (frost, screw top)
167.scene (matte, screw top)
168.butterscotch (satin, screw top)
169.sketch (velvet, screw top)
170.poise (frost, screw top)
171.clone (velvet, screw top)
172.temper (satin, screw top)
173.ochre (matte, screw top)
174.melody (satin, screw top & propalette)
175.typographic (matte2)
176.warming trend (veluxe pearl)
177.magnetic fields (lustre, labeled veluxe pearl)
178.meet the fleet (matte)
179.evening aura (veluxe pearl)
180.dazzlelight (veluxe pearl)
181.chill (satin)
182.illegal cargo (frost)
183.mystic (frost, large eyeshadow)
184.red tone brown (matte, large eyeshadow)
185.duraclear yellow (matte, large eyeshadow)
186.texture (velvet, large eyshadow)
187.carbon (matte, large eyeshadow)
188.cheek (matte , large eyeshadow)
189.grain (satin, large eyeshadow)
190.frame (frost, large eyeshadow)
191.chroma green garter (frost, large snake eyeshadow)
192.chroma sinful serpent (frost, large snake eyeshadow)
193.chroma copper cobra (frost, large snake eyeshadow)
194.chroma purple python (frost, large snake eyeshadow)
195.femme-fi (veluxe pearl)
196.time & space (frost)
197.samoa silk (veluxe)
198.hemp (matte, screwtop)
199.gulf stream (frost)
200.climate blue (velvet)
201.mylar (satin)
202.malt (matte)
203.belle azure (veluxe pearl)
204.stroke of midnight (frost)
205.submarine (frost)
206.cool heat (frost)
207.solar white (frost)
208.shore leave (veluxe pearl)
209.warm chill (frost)
210.stencil (matte)
211.blue flame (veluxe pearl)
212.family silver (mineralize eyeshadow)
213.mi’lady (mineralize eyeshadow)
214.blanc type (matte2)
215.aquadisiac (lustre)
216.de menthe (frost)
217.passionate (matte)
218.say, yeah (veluxe pearl)
219.lyric (satin)
220.turquatic (lustre)
221.meadowland (frost)
222.leisuretime (veluxe pearl, purple one)
223.krisp (satin)
224.pagan (satin)
225.gris (satin)
226.washout (satin)
227.mineralism (lustre)
228.heavenly bliss (frost)
229.sweeten up (frost)
230.pink papillon (frost)
231.snappy (frost)
232.ingénue blue (veluxe)
233.slip pink (velvet)
234.bitter (velvet)
235.newly minted (matte2)
236.atlantic blue (pro)
237.humid (frost)
238.blue calm (pro)
239.aqua (pro)
240.bio green (pro)
241.clarity (matte2)
242.club (satin)
243.deep truth (frost)
244.silver ring (veluxe pearl)
245.moon’s reflection (veluxe pearl)
246.bright sunshine (pro)
247.Indian ink(pro)
248.vibrant grape (pro)
249.overgrown (satin)
250.love-bud (velvet)
251.coral (matte, not pro)
252.orange tangent (frost)
253.peppier (velvet)
254.fab & flashy (frost)
255.D’bohemia (velvet)
256.sunplosion (veluxe pearl)
257.firespot (veluxe pearl)
258.whistle (satin)
259.frisco (matte)
260.petalescent (satin)
261.beauty sleep (velvet)
262.taupeless (lustre)
263.romantique (lustre)
264.innuendo (frost)
265.mancatcher (frost)
266.memorabilia (matte, labeled frost)
267.iris print (velvet)
268.zeal (velvet)
269.floral fantasy (satin)
270.midnight blue (pro)
271.endless love (matte)
272.romping (frost)
273.jeweltone (velvet)
274.fertile (veluxe pearl)
275.thunder (frost, dark purple one)
276.au contraire (frost)
277.intoxicate (veluxe)
278.eyepopping (satin)
279.fluff (satin)
280.honesty (lustre)
281.black tied (velvet)
282.flashtrack (veluxe pearl)
283.tilt (frost)
284.patina (frost)
285.surreal (frost)
286.peridot (lustre)
287.shimmermoss (veluxe pearl)
288.freshwater (veluxe pearl)
289.steamy (frost)
290.juxt (satin)
291.cranberry (frost)
292.swimming (lustre)
293.sumptuous olive (veluxe pearl)
294.issue (satin)
295.behold (veluxe)
296.alum (satin)
297.clue (frost)
298.cumulus (frost)
299.swan lake (frost)
300.anti-establishment (frost)
301.charred (frost)
302.diesel (frost)
303.moth brown (frost)
304.French grey (satin)
305.greystone (matte)
306.suspicion (velvet)
307.oceanique (frost)
308.casa blanca (frost)
309.rite of spring (veluxe pearl)
310.daisychain (satin)
311.magic dust (frost)
312.light ray (lustre)
313.charmer (matte)
314.summer neutral (frost)
315.rose blanc (veluxe pearl)
316.spring up (frost)
317.bagatelle (frost)
318.cosmic (veluxe pearl)
319.lightshade (velvet)
320.goldbit (lustre)
321.Claire de lune (satin)
322.aquavert (veluxe pearl)
323.prose and fancy (satin)
324.meadow (satin)
325.blue absinthe (frost)
326.big T (frost)
327.jewel blue (veluxe)
328.lucky green (veluxe pearl)
329.springtime skipper (veluxe pearl)
330.green gamin (matte)
331.guacamole (satin)
332.wondergrass (frost)
333.saturnal (frost)
334.fiction (frost)
335.silly goose (veluxe)
336.seedling (satin)
337.symmetry (matte)
338.rich flesh (matte)
339.botanical (lustre)
340.sensualize (lustre)
341.flirty number (frost)
342.rummy (matte)
343.B-rich (velvet)
344.a little folie (matte)
345.beautyburst (satin)
346.agate (lustre)
347.ochre style (frost)
348.going bananas (frost)
349.greensmoke (lustre)
350.flourishing (matte2)
351.fade (satin)
352.gorgeous gold (veluxe pearl)
353.amber lights (frost)
354.zonk Bleu! (veluxe pearl)
355.bronze (frost)
356.amythyst (lustre)
357.steep (veluxe)
358.little minx (frost)
359.lola (matte)
360.laven-dah! (matte)
361.blu noir (veluxe)
362.crimsonette (frost)
363.gladabout (frost)
364.venus (satin)
365.safari (matte)
366.idol eyes (lustre)
367.electra (frost)
368.violet, dear (lustre)
369.contrast (velvet)
370.plumage (matte)
371.filament (lustre)
372.ricepaper (frost)
373.phloof! (frost)
374.orb (satin)
375.hush (frost)
376.naked lunch (frost)
377.electric eel (satin)
378.icebox (lustre)
379.li’lily (lustre)
380.digit (satin)
381.fineshine (lustre)
382.rivera rose (lustre)
383.unorthodox (satin)
384.femme noir (veluxe)
385.crystal (frost)
386.modest tone (satin)
387.nile (satin)
388.remotely grey (satin)
389.dark edge (satin)
390.bark (matte)
391.sante fe (matte)
392.neutral pink (satin)
393.tempting (lustre)
394.pen’n’pink (matte2)
395.phase (satin)
396.girlie (satin)
397.swish (frost)
398.pink venus (lustre)
399.creme de violet (frost)
400.stars‘n’rockets (veluxe pearl)
401.beautiful iris (veluxe pearl)
402.purple haze (matte)
403.poisin pen (matte2)
404.satellite dreams (veluxe pearl)
405.parfait amour (frost)
406.trax (velvet)
407.star violet (veluxe pearl)
408.parsley sage (satin)
409.lazy green (satin)
410.nighttrian (lustre)
411.olive groove (lustre)
412.sea myth (frost)
413.chillblue (lustre)
414.early morning (satin)
415.frill (satin)
416.earthly delight (lustre)
417.jasmine (velvet)
418.black gold (velvet)
419.limit (matte)
420.nanogold (lustre)
421.electro sky (satin)
422.pollen (frost)
423.pink source (lustre)
424.rio de rosa (satin)
425.mink pink (veluxe)
426.jete (veluxe pearl)
427.banshee (lustre)
428.scene 1 (velvet)
429.in living pink (veluxe pearl)
430.budding beauty (frost)
431.living pink (frost)
432.playful (satin)
433.full flame (velvet)
434.falling star (veluxe pearl)
435.dovefeather (veluxe)
436.lavender sky (veluxe pearl)
437.melton mauve (veluxe)
438.wonderful (satin)
439.dream (satin)
440.brill (satin)
441.hipnotique (satin)
442.haunting (satin)
443.fountain blu (frost)
444.felt blue (veluxe)
445.bang on blue (frost)
446.blue storm (frost)
447.moon flower (frost)
448.pompous blue (velvet)
449.stormwatch (matte)
450.blue edge (velvet)
451.wait till dark (frost)
452.brown down (veluxe)
453.espresso (matte)
454.sable (frost)
455.all that glitters (veluxe pearl)
456.soft brown (matte)
457.retrospeck (lustre)
458.white frost (frost)
459.nylon (frost)
460.bisque (matte)
461.goldmine (frost)
462.print (satin)
463.blackberry (matte)
464.nocturnelle (frost)
465.play on plums (mineralize)
466.sea sky (mineralize)
467.hot contrast (mineralize)
468.love connection (mineralize)
469.two to glow (mineralize)
470.polar opposites (mineralize)
471.odd couple (mineralize)
472.pink split (mineralize)
473.fresh green mix (mineralize)
474.glama ray (lustre)
475.atlas (satin)
476.quicktone tan (satin, large eyeshadow)


----------



## kyoto (Dec 19, 2007)

Wonderful collection and huge!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

wow!


----------



## mommymac (Dec 19, 2007)

Is that the complete line


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 20, 2007)

What...?  How...?  That is incredible!  I would go nuts trying to figure out what to use each day!  How do you store them all?  And if you put them in palettes, how many do you have?  Just wow.  Amazing!


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

I have all in palettes, except for quads, they stay in thier pre made goodness. I have about 12 or more 15 pan palettes.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought it was never gonna stop... heheheheh 
Very nice collection! I am 1/25th way there LOL


----------



## mreichert (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't know that many colors existed.... wowzahs!   When you going to post pics, so we can drool some more???


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 16, 2008)

All I can say is "Holy B2M Batman!"


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm working on taking pics, i just keep getting new shadows weekly from here or ebay. Im telling you this is an addiction! i really want to own all the mac shadows which is nearly impossible but im going to try!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Amazinggg


----------



## jin1022000 (May 28, 2008)

WTF! I only heard 1/5 of the colors you got >.<"


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 28, 2008)

WOW! that is amazing! how do you store them all?


----------



## starangel2383 (May 29, 2008)

is this a list of all your shadows including the ones that come in the quads and holiday palettes? if so, WOW! i mean i have a lot of shadows, but i dont think i come even close to yours.


----------



## Odette (May 29, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 6, 2008)

yes it includes palletes and quads love! updated on july 6th, 2008!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_yes it includes palletes and quads love! updated on july 6th, 2008!_

 

is there any shadows that you know of that you dont have?


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy Shadows. Nice collection. I love shadows also


----------



## ooshkey (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW!  That's impressive!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_is there any shadows that you know of that you dont have?_

 

most def.! i have a list that i cross out, i have more than 100+ to go love.


----------



## animacani (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you a makeup artist?


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_most def.! i have a list that i cross out, i have more than 100+ to go love._

 

thats so interesting!!!
Have you had any SERIOUS trouble getting your hands on any?

Whats the most you've paid for a certain shadow? (if you dont want to answer that, it's totally okay, I'm just so curious!)

also, where did you get the complete list of every shadow?


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Are you a makeup artist?_

 
Yes, iam a makeup artist, i have been with mac for 2 years and 4 months.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_thats so interesting!!!
Have you had any SERIOUS trouble getting your hands on any?

Whats the most you've paid for a certain shadow? (if you dont want to answer that, it's totally okay, I'm just so curious!)

also, where did you get the complete list of every shadow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes of course! lol, the harder ones like zone, optic, agean green, bliss, helix, pretty twisted are super hardm any screw top basically. But i mean i still managed to get my hands on atlas, clone, melody, ochre, chroma shadows and so forth and those to me where impossible to find. I think the most i paid for a shadow was ballpark 40 dollars for clone on ebay if im correct. I try to swap things more than buy the shadows. the list, Its on here on specktra, someone jsut updated it i believe.

updated my list as of today july 23, 2008


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got 16 eyeshadow


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy heck, you have lots!


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

WOWWW!!!! That is crazy!! You have an awesome collection!


----------

